# Trying to gain weight



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

So i decided 2 weeks ago that i need to gain weight because am too thin. 
Since then I've been eating as much as i can. Currently am 5'4 130lbs male and my first target goal is 155lbs.
I've been following the diet as below 
Morning breakfast - tea and cookies, 2 bananas/sunny side up egg with bread
Lunch - traditional indian lunch which includes rice, curry, vegetables, etc
Brunch 1 - chicken sandwich or burger 
Brunch 2 - banana milkshake 
Dinner - chicken fried rice or something similar. 
Nighttime - 2 bananas and a hot glass of milk
Am trying to hit 3000 cals a day but i don't know how much calories i eat everyday (i don't know how to count calories) 
And as for weight gain, i am trying to get fat not muscular so no plans of hitting the gym, just pure fat gain. 
Once i reach 150-155lbs then i will join a gym. 
How long will it take for me to reach 155 and what changes should i make in my diet? I don't eat beef, pork, etc.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Add muscle not fat. Muscle weighs more than fat. Maybe take up bicycle riding to build up your leg muscles. I don't think 130 pounds is too skinny though, sounds perfect for 5' 4". As you get older, you'll probably naturally add some weight, so don't overdo it. Beefcake!


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Ice cream. Lots and lots of ice cream


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

^ yeah you should go to a gym while upping your calories. are you worried the gym will burn off the calories leaving you with no weight gain? dont do cardio if thats the case, just strength training, while eating a bit more.

(referring to sabbaths post i was ninja'd lol)


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Lifting weights will make you hungry all day long. Just don't overdo it.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't understand why you wouldn't want to exercise. I once gained about fifteen pounds while exercising. I look about the same (all my clothes still fit) but I feel much better now.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

green9206 said:


> So i decided 2 weeks ago that i need to gain weight because am too thin.
> Since then I've been eating as much as i can. Currently am 5'4 130lbs male and my first target goal is 155lbs.
> I've been following the diet as below
> Morning breakfast - tea and cookies, 2 bananas/sunny side up egg with bread
> ...


Bob's guide to gaining blubber (I was a master at this):

1. Eat normal meal until full
2. Eat a mars bar or snickers.
3. Eat another mars bar or snickers.
4. Eat a packet of crisps.

Do this every meal. Make sure you don't skip the chocolate at breakfast.

Each week you don't gain weight, just add another mars bar or snickers to each meal.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh, and peanut butter. Best replacement for meat I know of.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

But yeh, if looking to literally gain fat, then hyperpalatable over engineered foods will do it very well. But you might open a pandoras box you can't shut easily.

The most sensible way is to log calories at myfitnesspal.com and do the opposite of what us dieters do, weigh stuff so you know what your daily intake is, then bump it up and monitor your weight and adjust accordingly. There is no magic, so similarly to dieting, you will gain if you exceed your maintenance level.

You might as well lift weights while you do it though imo. Might as well gain muscle (which is healthy, btw).



Holds The Key said:


> Eat like a sumo wrestler: high-quality / low-processed foods in great abundance.
> 
> Or, you could follow @splendidbob 's guide to gaining blubber - it sounds like more fun.


The mars bar escalation diet is devastatingly effective for fat gain . Measure everything in units of mars bar. 250 calories each, so eat 14 on top of the weekly diet and gain 1lb of pure blubber each week.

Pretty sure I could do that per day.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> The mars bar escalation diet is devastatingly effective for fat gain . Measure everything in units of mars bar. 250 calories each, so eat 14 on top of the weekly diet and gain 1lb of pure blubber each week.
> 
> Pretty sure I could do that per day.


LOL I think that would kill me. And I'm a pretty healthy person. Just the shock of all the sugar and preservatives after eating clean for a couple of decades. Kind of ironic since I've worked so hard to protect my body. One wrong move and I'm either dead or in extreme agony.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> But yeh, if looking to literally gain fat, then hyperpalatable over engineered foods will do it very well. But you might open a pandoras box you can't shut easily.
> 
> The most sensible way is to log calories at myfitnesspal.com and do the opposite of what us dieters do, weigh stuff so you know what your daily intake is, then bump it up and monitor your weight and adjust accordingly. There is no magic, so similarly to dieting, you will gain if you exceed your maintenance level.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll follow having snickers after every meal. 
Yes i have the myfitnesspal calorie counter app and it has shown i need 2580 cals per day to gain 1lbs per week.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

green9206 said:


> Ok I'll follow having snickers after every meal.
> Yes i have the myfitnesspal calorie counter app and it has shown i need 2580 cals per day to gain 1lbs per week.


Heh, oh I was semi joking with the snickers thing  - I mean it's fine to, but you might as well eat the calories with some healthier stuff (unless you really absolutely can't eat the extra calories with healthier food).

In all seriousness, to gain 1lbs per week, _on top_ of your normal maintenance food, I would eat something like:

1. 2 extra bananas per day = 180 calories
2. 1 pint of full fat milk = 206 calories
3. 1 pear = 57 calories
4. 1 apple = 52 calories

total = 495 calories
per week = 3465 (3500 per lb of fat).

Might as well get the extra vitamins .


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Heh, oh I was semi joking with the snickers thing  - I mean it's fine to, but you might as well eat the calories with some healthier stuff (unless you really absolutely can't eat the extra calories with healthier food).
> 
> In all seriousness, to gain 1lbs per week, _on top_ of your normal maintenance food, I would eat something like:
> 
> ...


This isn't the first time I've tried to gain weight. In 2009 I was 5'2 110lbs. Fed up of being mocked and made fun of, decided to gain weight. In 4 months got myself to 150lbs so I'll follow the same method i did back then. 40lbs of pure fat lol. Felt so good.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

My body fat percentage is showing as 22.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

How old are you? You should probably just enjoy being able to eat normally and be healthy while you can. As you get older you might lose that ability. I cannot exist without exercising even if I'm eating sensibly. 

I hate to say it but people are going to make fun of something no matter what. That's just what people do when they're bored and stupid. If it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

could be that your consuming a lot of low calorie foods. iow you can for instance get fat on salads but it takes considerably more effort. so look for higher calorie foods, usually this means stuff which is higher in fat. if you are looking to really overdo it then it might be best to play it safe and go for healthier fats. look at the labels on the food you have, see what the calorie breakdown is like. invest in some kitchen scales.

go nuts on nuts, go for a variety of different ones macadamia, cashews, peanuts, almonds they are surprisingly easy to get through. seeds are also high calorie, an idea could be to put a mixture of both into your cereal or trailmix. if you have milk then go full fat. avocado's are great for multiple reasons.
get a big tub of coconut oil and cook everything with it. also get some olives and put them into some fried dishes chopped up. get some really oily fish for dinners.
dark chocolate for snacks. cheeses are good.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

You should be really careful with coconut oil. It is loaded with saturated fat. If you gain weight on that too fast you could have a heart attack. A safer oil is something like sunflower seed oil. It still has a lot of fat, just not the bad stuff.


unemployment simulator said:


> could be that your consuming a lot of low calorie foods. iow you can for instance get fat on salads but it takes considerably more effort. so look for higher calorie foods, usually this means stuff which is higher in fat. if you are looking to really overdo it then it might be best to play it safe and go for healthier fats. look at the labels on the food you have, see what the calorie breakdown is like. invest in some kitchen scales.
> 
> go nuts on nuts, go for a variety of different ones macadamia, cashews, peanuts, almonds they are surprisingly easy to get through. seeds are also high calorie, an idea could be to put a mixture of both into your cereal or trailmix. if you have milk then go full fat. avocado's are great for multiple reasons.
> get a big tub of coconut oil and cook everything with it. also get some olives and put them into some fried dishes chopped up. get some really oily fish for dinners.
> dark chocolate for snacks. cheeses are good.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

ImperfectCircle said:


> You should be really careful with coconut oil. It is loaded with saturated fat. If you gain weight on that too fast you could have a heart attack. A safer oil is something like sunflower seed oil. It still has a lot of fat, just not the bad stuff.


where did you hear coconut oil is unsafe?


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

unemployment simulator said:


> where did you hear coconut oil is unsafe?


From a nurse. Then I looked it up:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sat..._enUS743US743&oq=saturated+fat+in+coconut+oil

My Mom even thought it was healthy before though.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

ImperfectCircle said:


> From a nurse. Then I looked it up:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sat..._enUS743US743&oq=saturated+fat+in+coconut+oil
> 
> My Mom even thought it was healthy before though.


so the reasoning for it being unsafe is saturated fat? what exactly did the nurse say?


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

unemployment simulator said:


> so the reasoning for it being unsafe is saturated fat? what exactly did the nurse say?


Yes, saturated fat is the bad fat. You do need a little of it, but not much. It's also the one that makes you sleepy and helps with anxiety, so don't cut it out entirely. Just watch your intake is all. Maybe cut it with a healthier oil? I don't remember her exact words, but it got me to research it for myself and the research scared me. And if you've been underweight for a while, your heart isn't going to be as strong as if you have been exercising and eating normally. I don't want to scare you so much that you don't want to eat. I guess it's better than nothing. What I did was gradually wean myself off of it. I used to eat it by the spoonful. I still enjoy that, and even pork sausage once in a while when I need to relax.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

ImperfectCircle said:


> Yes, saturated fat is the bad fat. You do need a little of it, but not much. It's also the one that makes you sleepy and helps with anxiety, so don't cut it out entirely. Just watch your intake is all. Maybe cut it with a healthier oil? I don't remember her exact words, but it got me to research it for myself and the research scared me. And if you've been underweight for a while, your heart isn't going to be as strong as if you have been exercising and eating normally. I don't want to scare you so much that you don't want to eat. I guess it's better than nothing. What I did was gradually wean myself off of it. I used to eat it by the spoonful. I still enjoy that, and even pork sausage once in a while when I need to relax.


not all saturated fats are created equally, there are good sat fats and bad ones. its not as simple as the saturated fat is the bad one.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

unemployment simulator said:


> not all saturated fats are created equally, there are good sat fats and bad ones. its not as simple as the saturated fat is the bad one.


You have to take what you read on the internet as "fact", with a grain of salt. I haven't seen any good quality sources that agree with you. It seems more like a conspiracy theory to me. And plenty of motive for it since saturated fats are so addictive.

Here is a source from Harvard that agrees with what I've been saying. You do trust Harvard?

http://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/the-truth-about-fats-bad-and-good



> Saturated fats are common in the American diet. They are solid at room temperature - think cooled bacon grease, but what is saturated fat? Common sources of saturated fat include red meat, whole milk and other whole-milk dairy foods, cheese, coconut oil, and many commercially prepared baked goods and other foods.
> 
> The word "saturated" here refers to the number of hydrogen atoms surrounding each carbon atom. The chain of carbon atoms holds as many hydrogen atoms as possible - it's saturated with hydrogens.
> 
> Is saturated fat bad for you? A diet rich in saturated fats can drive up total cholesterol, and tip the balance toward more harmful LDL cholesterol, which prompts blockages to form in arteries in the heart and elsewhere in the body. For that reason, most nutrition experts recommend limiting saturated fat to under 10% of calories a day.


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

I've also been trying to gain weight, although I'm a lot worse of than you - 100lbs, 5'6 (I spent some time in hospital with paraylsed organs so was unable to eat anything for a while).

I'd recommend using the app called calorie counter to track your calorie intake. Check the packaging on any food to see how many nutrients are in one serving. For items without packaging (usually fruit and veg) just check it up online (you can also search for it in the app).

Rice is a great choice for weight gain. I'd also recommend porridge, nuts (including peanut butter), bread, pasta, potatoes, meat, and dairy. Consuming excessive amounts of food can be difficult, the easiest way is through liquid calories (shakes and smoothies). A good tip to get a boost of calories is to add a couple of tablespoons of olive oil to pretty much everything - 2tbsps equals to about 250kcal.

Don't expect instant results, you should only weigh yourself once a week at most. 3000kcal a day might get you up to 2lb/week, these things take time. Make sure you keep at it - sometimes I forget to eat and end up losing any progress I made (it's easier to lose weight than it is to gain it).


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

ImperfectCircle said:


> You have to take what you read on the internet as "fact", with a grain of salt. I haven't seen any good quality sources that agree with you. It seems more like a conspiracy theory to me. And plenty of motive for it since saturated fats are so addictive.
> 
> Here is a source from Harvard that agrees with what I've been saying. You do trust Harvard?
> 
> http://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/the-truth-about-fats-bad-and-good


the ironic thing here is that I think you should take the same approach to doubting the validity of what you have been reading regarding saturated fat being bad. it sounds like harvard are simply reiterating the same outdated views put forward by the american heart institution recently. and I think there are good reasons why you should doubt that.

from running a search it seems like there are plenty of people that do not believe that coconut oil is bad. they also provide reasons and/or cite sources for the reasons as to why they think that (which is the important thing).


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

Why choose coconut oil over olive oil? Coconut oil contains fatty acids that promote calorie burning. Olive oil is the healthier choice, especially for someone consuming it to gain weight.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

But no scientific studies. :serious: Is it really worth the risk yet?


unemployment simulator said:


> the ironic thing here is that I think you should take the same approach to doubting the validity of what you have been reading regarding saturated fat being bad. it sounds like harvard are simply reiterating the same outdated views put forward by the american heart institution recently. and I think there are good reasons why you should doubt that.
> 
> from running a search it seems like there are plenty of people that do not believe that coconut oil is bad. they also provide reasons and/or cite sources for the reasons as to why they think that (which is the important thing).


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

130 is fine for 5.4 feet tall. 

155 is too heavy for 5.4 feet tall. I am 155 ish and I am 5.10. I have a little slight more ab fat than I'd like but I wouldn't want to get much more than 155 now.

I don't think my profile avatar on my page looks too bad. 

think I was about 152-153 when I too that pic tho. 
I haven't weighed myself for a few months now because the battery in the scale has worn out and I keep forgetting to get a new battery


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> 130 is fine for 5.4 feet tall.
> 
> 155 is too heavy for 5.4 feet tall. I am 155 ish and I am 5.10. I have a little slight more ab fat than I'd like but I wouldn't want to get much more than 155 now.
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar range bodyfat wise, can see where my obliques come across and the top of my stomach muscles but I really would like to lose more on my abs overall. there is a 6 pack there I think, its just hiding!



ImperfectCircle said:


> But no scientific studies. :serious: Is it really worth the risk yet?


dude, the first and last videos mention studies on coconut oil.. you are perfectly free to look them up since they also encourage you to do so if you are interested. i'm not sure why you need me to tell you this unless you just didn't watch any of the videos?...


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Do what you like with your life. I was only trying prevent you from endangering anyone's life. Nope, I did not watch them. The first one's title is "THE AMA IS ATTACKING THE COCONUT OIL INDUSTRY". Basically. And the rest are nearly as bad. What industry do you think would be claiming that? It's not hard to figure out. I've also watched enough of those things in my life to know that the "studies" that they site will be some weird little "institute" (created overnight with some corporate propaganda money) that nobody has ever heard of until they pay to have their ad copy site ranked high in google or youtube by an seo expert like me. It is ruining the internet, and the reason why I quit doing it for anyone but myself.

Go ahead and try to prove me wrong by citing the sources. If they are respectable, I will admit that I'm wrong. I have no problem doing that. I'm just not going to waist my 4th of July watching that nonsense. In fact, the only reason I'm still responding is for anyone else's sake who might stumble upon this. The AMA is a great organization that has saved many lives with HONEST, concerned, non-profit advertising, backed up by the most reputable studies and doctors in the world.

Oh, and protein powders are good for gaining weight without all the fat as well.



unemployment simulator said:


> I'm in a similar range bodyfat wise, can see where my obliques come across and the top of my stomach muscles but I really would like to lose more on my abs overall. there is a 6 pack there I think, its just hiding!
> 
> dude, the first and last videos mention studies on coconut oil.. you are perfectly free to look them up since they also encourage you to do so if you are interested. i'm not sure why you need me to tell you this unless you just didn't watch any of the videos?...


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

ImperfectCircle said:


> Do what you like with your life. I was only trying prevent you from endangering anyone's life. Nope, I did not watch them. The first one's title is "THE AMA IS ATTACKING THE COCONUT OIL INDUSTRY". Basically. And the rest are nearly as bad. What industry do you think would be claiming that? It's not hard to figure out. I've also watched enough of those things in my life to know that the "studies" that they site will be some weird little "institute" (created overnight with some corporate propaganda money) that nobody has ever heard of until they pay to have their ad copy site ranked high in google or youtube by an seo expert like me. It is ruining the internet, and the reason why I quit doing it for anyone but myself.
> 
> Go ahead and try to prove me wrong by citing the sources. If they are respectable, I will admit that I'm wrong. I have no problem doing that. I'm just not going to waist my 4th of July watching that nonsense. In fact, the only reason I'm still responding is for anyone else's sake who might stumble upon this. The AMA is a great organization that has saved many lives with HONEST, concerned, non-profit advertising, backed up by the most reputable studies and doctors in the world.
> 
> Oh, and protein powders are good for gaining weight without all the fat as well.


well it sounds to me you are pretty close minded on this subject, do as you please, it appears nothing anyone says is going to matter to your opinion anyway since you consider it a waste of time (although I am surprised you would consider it a waste of time and of no interest if you really feel that impassioned that I am endangering lives)... and i'm not here to do the work for you. its your job to inform yourself and establish what is right and wrong.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

green9206 said:


> So i decided 2 weeks ago that i need to gain weight because am too thin.
> Since then I've been eating as much as i can. Currently am 5'4 130lbs male and my first target goal is 155lbs.
> I've been following the diet as below
> Morning breakfast - tea and cookies, 2 bananas/sunny side up egg with bread
> ...


3000 a day will put you at over 2lbs a week if you're somewhat active - even MORE if you're sedentary.

Provided you aren't emaciated (like me), putting on fat won't really help you look much better. I really don't know why you'd want to add 25 pounds of pure fat to your small frame.

If anything, you should workout and eat a slight surplus (like 2300 - 2400 calories a day for your weight) and make those gains muscle. It will take longer, and be much harder, but you'll look quite good in a reasonable amount of time because of your small frame. I bet you'd notice a huge difference in six months if you follow a good diet/training program.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I am not sure why you're trying to gain weight strictly from fat and not from muscle weight. Since fat in general is bad for you outside of healthy optimal ranges. If you only want fat weight, you're better off healthwise sticking to your current weight. Unless you're very low on body fat, which with your current weight and height, I doubt you are.



ImperfectCircle said:


> From a nurse. Then I looked it up:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sat..._enUS743US743&oq=saturated+fat+in+coconut+oil
> 
> My Mom even thought it was healthy before though.


I won't say it's unsafe itself, but it's unsafe because it became such a trendy craze food that people started consuming it in large amounts. And because like you said, it's saturated fat so in large amounts, it is really bad for you. I knew some people who had a daily regiment of eating several tablespoons of it per day. Mixing it in their coffee and food. But yeah, those are food info.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I am not sure why you're trying to gain weight strictly from fat and not from muscle weight. Since fat in general is bad for you outside of healthy optimal ranges. If you only want fat weight, you're better off healthwise sticking to your current weight. Unless you're very low on body fat, which with your current weight and height, I doubt you are.


This is what i roughly look like(not my pic) 








So that's why i want to gain some fat first. I would love to add muscle but i can't go to gym with this body and have people staring at me.


----------



## Ulric (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm even skinnier than the guy in the picture, think Jesus on the cross skinny. 180 cm, 61 kgs at the moment (sorry, I can only use the Metric system). I used to be 85 kgs for a while after getting loads of free food for a long time, but I didn't exercise much so all of that extra weight just went to my face and waist. At least I got to learn how it feels to run up the stairs and feel your belly jiggling. :laugh: Now I've lost so much weight and am eating so badly I can't exercise even when I feel like it...


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

green9206 said:


> This is what i roughly look like(not my pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you feel like you can only work out at the gym? I've never gone to the gym. I only do bodyweight training (I like this site, personally: http://www.startbodyweight.com/p/start-bodyweight-basic-routine.html).

Of course, I'm being a hypocrite because I've slacked recently. But I'm definitely stronger than I was before.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

firestar said:


> Why do you feel like you can only work out at the gym? I've never gone to the gym. I only do bodyweight training (I like this site, personally: http://www.startbodyweight.com/p/start-bodyweight-basic-routine.html).
> 
> Of course, I'm being a hypocrite because I've slacked recently. But I'm definitely stronger than I was before.


Equipment needed:*a pull up bar or*somewhere to do pull ups from; a bench and a chair; a set of*dip bars.

My house is too small. There's hardly any space for all this stuff. No room to exercise either so gym is the only way. 
Plus working out in front of my family LOL can't even imagine that.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

green9206 said:


> Equipment needed:*a pull up bar or*somewhere to do pull ups from; a bench and a chair; a set of*dip bars.
> 
> My house is too small. There's hardly any space for all this stuff. No room to exercise either so gym is the only way.
> Plus working out in front of my family LOL can't even imagine that.


Ah, okay. Sorry to hear that. I didn't have anything for about six months so I just did push ups (there's a push up progression on that website that I worked on). If you look online, there are suggestions for how to work with no equipment, like wearing a weighted backpack, etc. Of course, if you don't have any room or if you're too self-conscious then that probably won't help. Best of luck with your plan


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Full-fat yogurt (like probiotic Greek) and cheese, goat cheese, nuts or almond milk, whole-grain cereals, couscous (quinoa is amazing!), bacon, beef, and salmon, or healthy glucose from fruit. I'd honestly avoid cow's milk, it's really kind of useless (avoid non-Asian soy because it's an estrogenic) Another helpful hint would be to eat foods rich in vitamin K (broccoli and cabbage) to maintain testosterone or garlic...plus eggs <- That's the easiest (and definitely cheapest) protein boost for muscle and weight gain in my experience.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

ImperfectCircle said:


> But no scientific studies. :serious: Is it really worth the risk yet?


Oh, there are scientific studies. Just afaik the weight of evidence isn't strongly in one direction or another (I have looked at studies here, not just bs'ing, but not sure the issue is important enough for me to bother to track them down ). /shrug.

I have a diet which includes plenty of saturated fat because personally I don't believe it's a problem. My lipids etc are all fine, blood pressure is (if anything) too low.

The op is quite silly for wanting to put on fat rather than muscle though (since muscle is extremely healthy), but saturated fats I wouldn't sweat in the slightest personally.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Oh, there are scientific studies. Just afaik the weight of evidence isn't strongly in one direction or another (I have looked at studies here, not just bs'ing, but not sure the issue is important enough for me to bother to track them down ). /shrug.
> 
> I have a diet which includes plenty of saturated fat because personally I don't believe it's a problem. My lipids etc are all fine, blood pressure is (if anything) too low.
> 
> The op is quite silly for wanting to put on fat rather than muscle though (since muscle is extremely healthy), but saturated fats I wouldn't sweat in the slightest personally.


All I'm saying is not to eat it by the spoonful. If you can't prove it one way or the other, then the risk outweighs the reward. On top of that, most of the worst foods for you in the world are full of saturated fat. So avoiding saturated fat would help give you a reason to avoid that junk. It's also not a great sign. IMO.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

ImperfectCircle said:


> All I'm saying is not to eat it by the spoonful. If you can't prove it one way or the other, then the risk outweighs the reward. On top of that, most of the worst foods for you in the world are full of saturated fat. So avoiding saturated fat would help give you a reason to avoid that junk. It's also not a great sign. IMO.


Well worst foods depends on how you define it, I suppose. Outside of trans fats, and processed meats, maybe salt (if you have high blood pressure), and sugar is a bit dodgy if overeaten I don't really see what foods can be _that_ bad for you. Ultimately everything gets broken down into its component elements, so yeh.

I kinda see food (outside of those things) as simple a matter of:

1. Eating the right macronutrients (roughly speaking)
2. Eating the right number of total calories (to maintain weight)
3. Eating sufficient variety so you get all the micronutrients your body needs.

Other than that its really sweating the small stuff, and practically shouldn't make much difference.

There is certainly "badness" in foods due to their borderline addictiveness with foods being over engineered to be as addictive as possible, but I am not sure they are _inherently_ that damaging in terms of their effect on the body.

What foods did you have in mind?


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> The most sensible way is to log calories at myfitnesspal.com and do the opposite of what us dieters do, weigh stuff so you know what your daily intake is, then bump it up and monitor your weight and adjust accordingly. There is no magic, so similarly to dieting, you will gain if you exceed your maintenance level.


This. If you want to do this right, get yourself a postal scale or a food scale. Weight your food in grams, as this is way more accurate than pounds/ounces. This is going to be about numbers and not even so much as the type of food as it will be about quantity. As long as you consume more calories than you consume, you'll gain. If you don't eat enough protein, lifting or not, you'll lose muscle mass. This is especially true for people trying to lose weight by drastically cutting calories. You weight 155 lbs. so take your weight times .08-1, and that's how much protein you'll need per day. I personally go by .09, so you'll need about 140g of protein daily. It does help to eat clean, since you want to exercise to build muscle. Don't neglect warm ups and stretching, but don't go overboard either.

Again, ignore the types of food for the most part. It's all about calories. Even the macro nutrients, just ignore them with the exception of protein. The food you listed doesn't even sound like 1500 calories. Don't try to guess, because you'll be surprised just how easy it is to not eat enough. Stay true and accurate to the numbers, and after many weeks you'll see results. I've done quite a few cuts and bulks myself. I've tried dieting blindly before, and without the myfitnesspal it got me absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry I was being distracted while trying to post. I made so many errors and can't edit yet 

-consume more calories than you _burn_
- .9 x your body weight 130 =117g of protein needed daily (not .09)
- 155 is your goal, and I thought it was your current weight sorry
- Also don't use the myfitnesspal app. Use the browser version, as that one lets you keep track of protein for free

I'd stay away from sandwich meat which is highly processed and try to eat more lean chicken, especially after a workout. I try to eat a variety of protein like red meat 85-90% lean, peanut butter, chicken breast, and fattier meats in moderation. I don't eat pork either, and I personally start to feel terrible if I don't eat just a little bit of red meat sometimes. Junk food in moderation, or eat as less of it as you can possibly stand.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

green9206 said:


> This is what i roughly look like(not my pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Gaining fat weight will give you that same scrawny frame, but with a pot belly like the above photo. Which will make you look worse than having just a skinny frame. When you do, you will likely be less energetic to exercise and you will feel worse off. So it sounds like your bigger issue is your gym anxiety.

You should probably focus on doing pushups or at home workouts and lift like free weights and stuff like dumbells. Which will not take up much space and purchases at home. And eat a lot of lean meats and high healthy protein and calorie foods as you do.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Well worst foods depends on how you define it, I suppose. Outside of trans fats, and processed meats, maybe salt (if you have high blood pressure), and sugar is a bit dodgy if overeaten I don't really see what foods can be _that_ bad for you. Ultimately everything gets broken down into its component elements, so yeh.
> 
> I kinda see food (outside of those things) as simple a matter of:
> 
> ...


I've found over the years that pretty much anything with a preservative other than sea salt will make me start having weekly, or even daily migraines, along with high blood pressure and severe anxiety. I've gone full organic. That's kind of a different subject though. I would consider the worst foods in the world to be anything packed with unnatural preservatives (they're all based on salt, but they're really ****ed up structurally), refined sugar (also structurally ****ed up), and cheap processed fats loaded with saturated fat (strange chemical structure again). I guess Little Debbie snack cakes would be the worst example. Your body can adapt to eating this stuff, but it won't be pleasant. If you stay clear of it for a while and then slip up, or are forced to eat it because of cultural reasons, it will feel like somebody hit you over the head with a sledge hammer. And they say this stuff has no effect on humans? True, it probably has a worse effect on people like me who have an overactive nervous system, but many of us here do. And we are human. Think about how they could actually use this stuff to embalm someone. Do you still want to eat it?

There is always the issue of what it's doing to your internal organs. Everything is processed by your body, yes, but some things are much harder on your liver and kidneys as it goes through. I have read that refined sugar is even harder on your liver than alcohol. Probably why I survived my last whiskey bender. I avoided all things that were hard on your liver during it, and only drank the purest, triple filtered stuff. And then good vodka last time. But I hate vodka.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Its working. Some decent gains so far.


----------



## pharmafreen (Sep 11, 2017)

Pharmascience Health Gainer for contains calories in bulk and Weight Gain
A Health Gainer is a Pharma science - the Indian Ayurveda product. It is basically a weight work additive product which generally comes in a powder form which contains calories in bulk. It is full of proteins, fats and carbohydrates which gives your body an ultimate improvement and a muscular growth.
For more visit
..............................................................
PHARMASCIENCE – THE INDIAN AYURVEDA


----------

